# Wow! Time Sure Flies When You Are Having Fun!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just realized today marks the sixth anniversary of my becoming an Outbacker. It's been a great experience, with a lot of laughs (and a few tears) thrown in. But it sure dosen't seem like six years!









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Doug!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy anniversary, as a fairly need member I'm glad you did its a great site.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Boss Man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

May your next six years be great!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats Doug. The site is just as great as ever!

Carey


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your efforts on the site. Sure taught this newbie a helluva lot of critical lessons when I bought my first TT in '09. A big Thank You!


----------

